# How much is Clen (or ECA) really effective?



## xyz (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi,

this is a simple question, but I wasn't able to find an answer to it: is it there any real numeric measurement of how much the use of Clen or ECA does really increase fat loss ratio?

let's take my case: I have to loose 8 kgs of fat and the diet I am currently on allows me to lose 2 kgs/month, so I need to keep on diet for 4 months without clen.

if I start taking clen (2 weeks on / 2 weeks off) and keep on the same diet, how much time would it take to reach my goal?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Both effective. One has nasty sides (Clen) the other, has mild, short lived sides (ECA)

Clen has a long half life, so the sides last longer.

Both were great for me when I combined it with fasted cardio. But personally speaking the ECA was better, because the sides were more tolerable. It's of benefit because you can just take 2 ECA an hour before your fasted cardio and STILL function well after, IE no jitters and thudding heartbeat (no where near the extent of clen, anyway).

I'd go with the ECA.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

eca for above reason, also it gives you energy to help push you through work outs adn not forgetting supresses appetite


----------



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

Here's my log from when I was on clen, eating about 2300 cals a day and doing interval training 4 or 5 time a week.

01 - Aug 101.3kg

08 - Aug 98.2kg

15 - Aug 96.2kg

22 - Aug 95.2kg

Thats my starting and finishing weight over the 3 weeks.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Will add about 5% fat loss max. Not worth it unless in last few weeks of show prep in my honest opinion. Nail your diet and you won't need them. Stims and beta antagonists have their place for getting down to the lower echelons of bf. I'd rather not fry my adrenal's unnecessarily.


----------



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

I have to agree with MXD on this.

a) i dont know how much of that was muscle loss

B) I dont know how much of that I could have lost naturally


----------



## mac83 (Jan 6, 2011)

LionMX said:


> I have to agree with MXD on this.
> 
> a) i dont know how much of that was muscle loss
> 
> B) I dont know how much of that I could have lost naturally


I was about to ask whether you knew how much of that loss was muscle..

Did your strength drop at all during this time?

Also, I suppose this is a little off topic but how do you find fasted cardio vs non-fasted?

I'm about to try a cycle of clen in a few weeks and I'm a little worried about doing cardio on it (due to the added stress on the heart). I figured one way around it may be to do fasted cardio first thing in the morning and take the clen immediately afterwards. What you reckon?


----------



## rhinotoes (Apr 19, 2010)

I've been thinking of doing clen/t3/bromo cycle. I've heard bromo can sh1t you up pretty bad mind. Had clen before and your heart goes nuts, not sure I'd want to add anything else for fear of spamming up my ticker. Friends of mine have had noticably good losses from eph alone, without caffiene and asprin. Theres some decent otc stuff out there, its just finding one that works well for you (can be bl00dy expensive). lipo6x and muscle assylum arson have been good for me in the past, best to use them for a couple of months though for decent loss. Hope this helps.


----------

